# FYI: OK Man Charged With Releasing Feral Hogs



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

The OK Dep't of Agriculture has charged a man with felony counts related to releasing hogs into the wild. 



> Beaver County resident, Wesley Dean Kirton has been charged with
> the following felonies: releasing feral swine into the wild, transporting
> feral swine without a transporters license, operating a feral swine handling facility without a license and cruelty to animals. Beaver county District Attorney, James M.
> Boring, will prosecute for the alleged violations.


http://www.oda.state.ok.us/ais/crime_hogs.pdf


----------

